# For the Americans of the board...



## tigeresss (Mar 18, 2006)

Now this is quite a 'touchy' subject and the way I'm saying this is not meant at all to be offensive I honestly just want to know the answer! So I'm hoping that this can stay civilized just so that my question can be nicely answered.

As an American do you ever get sad, or annoyed or..?? that so many people dislike Americans, America in general and that Americans are constantly being ridiculed?

I know that where I live in Canada, I can't go one day (and that's not an exageration at all) without hearing some sort of negativeity toward the U.S. in general and/or Americans. The same happened when I was in Spain, and when I'm in England. It seems that the general concensus is that America is hated (but at the same time loved) by the whole world.

Just this past week my friend (who is a very innocent looking sixteen year old girl) went on a school trip to New York...simply because she was BORN in the UAE, specifically Dubai she was taken away at customs, she was questioned, treated as though he makeup kit was a bomb and as though she had weapons on her, she was finger printed, had pictures taken of her and those were put into APHIS, she was told to stop crying because there was no need to be crying, she was treated like a criminal that had weapons of mass destruction, yet she was completely innocent. This is the "happy" version of the story. She didn't recieve an apology or anything...






I dunno I could go on an on and on and ON with stories but that won't get us anywhere, or answer my question...So my question is as stated above does it annoy or upset you that "everyone" seems to dislike Americans as a generalized group? I know that I would be pretty upset about it. In fact it kind of annoys me anyway.

Like I said above this really isn't meant to be offensive at all and I really hope nobody takes it that way, it's simply me trying to understand how you cope with it all if it even bothers you.


----------



## nootka (Mar 18, 2006)

Personally, I don't feel badly that "we" are ridiculed or persecuted or whatever.

I DO feel badly for being within a population of people that is basically represented by a "moron" (sorry, Bush-ers, but not much).

I feel like very person is an individual and while I disagree with some countries' policies, I would never exclude everyone within it nor would I condemn them because of a few or even a majority which are less than ideal human beings. It's just not "American."

I am sorry for your friend's bad experience, I truly am. I think an apology would have been easy to voice, but then, I was not there and I'm also sorry for the awful things that did happen while we were busy looking the other way and so many people died.

Unfortunately, everyone in the world was attacked on 9/11, and it changed everyone's outlook. To just forget and get back to normal would also be wrong, but there is no reason to be inhumane/inhuman and to treat people badly, even potential terrorists.

I am not proud of a lot that is going on in this country right now, but I AM PROUD THAT I CAN LIVE HERE AND SAY THAT OUT LOUD, IN TYPE, AND DISAGREE! (Yep, I was shouting). I am and always will be proud of all the freedoms we have, proud of those that have died and given their sanity for what we have, and proud of the majority of us who are generous, caring and forgiving. I am also proud of those that will never forget and will protect us to the death.

I refuse to be ashamed of the principles on which this country is founded and hence our reputation and population, even though there are some awful people living here, and in high offices.

Liz M.


----------



## Laura (Mar 18, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Wow Liz, I think you read my mind. :aktion033: [/SIZE]


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2006)

Well, I'm way too PROUD to be an American to let what jealousy may inspire get to me. Nothing could ever convince me that this is anything but the best Nation on the planet. And, I'm almost as proud to be a REPUBLICAN (and Bush supporter) as I am to be an AMERICAN.


----------



## Cathy_H (Mar 18, 2006)

> So my question is as stated above does it annoy or upset you that "everyone" seems to dislike Americans as a generalized group



Maybe so sometimes, but some of those very same people bad mouthing Americans will be the first ones in line asking us for aid, rescues, handouts, bailouts, fianancial assistance or whatever it takes to take care of their "current not so pleasant situations". My opinion.


----------



## Pepipony (Mar 18, 2006)

I am a Very Proud American. However I wish that people would not lump people of one nationality/ethnicity into one catagory. Kinda think that is short sighted and well, rather ignorant. I am Terribly sorry to hear what happened to that poor girl , thats just sad and wrong.

I was in Europe just as Shrubhead invaded Iraq. Was sad how we ( americans) were viewed, BUT, it did seem that most people didnt just lump us into a group and treat us like we were Shrubettes.

Its very easy to see why they hate us, we are a Country of Hypocrits, do as we say, not as we do. We think we are the school yard sheriffs yet we act like school yard bullies.

I bet if Shrub was a Democrat, all these died in the wool Republicans would be calling for impeachment. But oh well, when you Vote a party, no matter what, then you will make excuses for said Party, no matter what they do. :no:


----------



## runamuk (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey someone has to play that role so I guess it will be US



:



> Maybe so sometimes, but some of those very same people bad mouthing Americans will be the first ones in line asking us for aid, rescues, handouts, bailouts, fianancial assistance or whatever it takes to take care of their "current not so pleasant situations". My opinion.


My opinion as well

As for your friend she may not like or understand but it isn't just the US that is taking these actions and for the record white 80 year old grannies have recieved similar treatment (oh yeah granny bombers



: )

Sadly terrorism is now part of society and well so far all terrorists have come from a certain part of the world so I do believe that a certain amount of racial profiling is neccessary ....sorry but many of the suicide bombs have been carried by women who would appear harmless......

I think the US needs to take care of our own and quit running off to help every politicians pet project or oil buddy but hey thats just me.........our great country needs to close the borders deport the illegals and figure out our own problems and quit the partyline bickering, and quit pandering to every country out there we can only spread ourselves so thin before we shall fray...............I am sick of hearing about the billions in aide being given to the same morons who bombed us, when people in our own country have no medical or dental, are homeless, for crying out loud we have entire states that are still totally messed up by the hurricanes but instead of fixing our problems we are out there saving the rest of the world from their problems.............

Personally I could give a rats behind what anyone else thinks of this country..............


----------



## anita (Mar 18, 2006)

Jill said:


> Well, I'm way too PROUD to be an American to let what jealousy may inspire get to me. Nothing could ever convince me that this is anything but the best Nation on the planet. And, I'm almost as proud to be a REPUBLICAN (and Bush supporter) as I am to be an AMERICAN.



Thank you Jill you spoke from the bottom of my heart!

Even I am German

Proud to be American, God bless our President

Anita

[email protected]


----------



## Marnie (Mar 18, 2006)

Well, I'm from the old school. It makes me very sad that most of the world hates Americans.

By the way, I did see a bumper sticker that said "Somewhere In TX there's a village missing it's idiot!"


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Mar 18, 2006)

Cathy_H said:


> > So my question is as stated above does it annoy or upset you that "everyone" seems to dislike Americans as a generalized group
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so sometimes, but some of those very same people bad mouthing Americans will be the first ones in line asking us for aid, rescues, handouts, bailouts, fianancial assistance or whatever it takes to take care of their "current not so pleasant situations". My opinion.


I had to chuckle when I read the heading guessing what it was about. There isn't a country on this planet that it's people aren't considered ignorant buffoons for taking some kind of stand that outsiders don't understand and yes that includes Canada



: Just a few weeks ago the world was calling the Danes a bunch of idiots, who will it be next week? If this is such an awful place it's funny how many from all those "loved" countries are trying their darnest to get to the U.S. to live. I have yet to see a mass exodus from the U.S. to anywhere else and doubt I ever will.

...and to speak to the quote above, yes sadly that is right on but even sadder is when it comes from the very ones who live here.



: But that is what makes this country great, they would be sllenced or even killed other places for voicing their opinions at all.


----------



## mininik (Mar 18, 2006)

"Somewhere in Texas a village is missing their idiot..." NO KIDDING!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/11887714/


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 18, 2006)

Cathy_H said:


> > So my question is as stated above does it annoy or upset you that "everyone" seems to dislike Americans as a generalized group
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so sometimes, but some of those very same people bad mouthing Americans will be the first ones in line asking us for aid, rescues, handouts, bailouts, fianancial assistance or whatever it takes to take care of their "current not so pleasant situations". My opinion.


Yep I couldnt agree more, they can say what they want but they are the first ones standing there with there hands out


----------



## tshack (Mar 18, 2006)

To put it blunty, no, we are the ones with the b*lls to actually stand up when someone throws a punch at us and not let them run over us.

And to quote a country song:

The ones that don't like it can kiss my #$$. lol :new_shocked:

And I'll state there was no offense taken in reading and replying to this. Just stating my opinion.


----------



## Cathy_H (Mar 19, 2006)

Speaking of which - I heard on the news this week that there are 39,000 Chinese in detention centers here in the United States & their Country will NOT take them back. We cannot export them but we are spending God knows how much money to feed, house & medicate them... If these were Americans in some other country they would be killed or "meet up with a fatal accident". And what about the boat people & the borders?....... We aren't perfect but I would rather be here in America than somewhere else.


----------



## CAM (Mar 19, 2006)

Jill said:


> Well, I'm way too PROUD to be an American to let what jealousy may inspire get to me. Nothing could ever convince me that this is anything but the best Nation on the planet. And, I'm almost as proud to be a REPUBLICAN (and Bush supporter) as I am to be an AMERICAN.



:aktion033:


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Mar 19, 2006)

Jill said:


> Well, I'm way too PROUD to be an American to let what jealousy may inspire get to me. Nothing could ever convince me that this is anything but the best Nation on the planet. And, I'm almost as proud to be a REPUBLICAN (and Bush supporter) as I am to be an AMERICAN.



:aktion033: Well said. :aktion033:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 19, 2006)

There are MANY other countries that enjoy the freedom of speech that you do.

I live in one.

In case your memories are really that short, we too made a stand.

One that cost us very, very dearly.

And are still doing so.

In case you are not aware there are British soldiers in Iraq, dying there every day, beside yours.

You are not alone.

Why pretend you are doing all this on your own?

Incidentally- the handouts??

Indonesia is still waiting for the majority of the money that Bush pledged- ours went in at the a start.

I_ think_ Louisiana is still waiting, too, so at least he is even handed!!!

I do not actually think it is America that gathers the prejudice, although as a Nation you are are, at times, almost insufferably arrogant, I think it is the Bush regime that is gathering the prejudice at the moment, and so America is getting it as well.

I also think this is going to go down as the most badly managed Presidency of all time- but, whether you voted for him or not, "a country gets the leader it deserves".

Look what we got!!!



:

And for the record, I would not want to live in America.

I am happy where I am.

We too have an ENORMOUS illegal immigrant problem, it is just a cross that any country that is semi prosperous has to bear.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 19, 2006)

It does not bother me what other countries think - they are so uninformed about the U.S., they can't make a rational opinion on it anyway. Other countries, including America - are only told what your media and ours wants you to believe and nothing more.

I am very proud to live in this Country although I don't always agree with what our current administration is doing. I would not want to live in any other country ever or even go to visit. My decision is not based on what I see in the media either. It is based on facts.

I am sorry your friend went through all that, but have her go to some other countries, she may experience worse than what she got here.

wanted to add - if this country is so "terrible", why does everone want to come here. We are the most diversified country having every religion, race, etc, and too many immigrants that we don't have room for.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 19, 2006)

I think the point you are missing is that the refugees do not necessarily want to come to America, specifically, they just want to get out of their own country and live somewhere they can get health care and work.

We have the same problem, and Yes, we have Chinese here too, legal and illegal.

Whilst we allow them to enter we continue to jeopardise our own economy.

Hard, isn't it??

Welcome to the real world.

If more people were happy where they are the world would be a happier place, but it is no longer enough to sit still and say "I'm alright"

I am TOTALLY against any country continuing to take refugees when it cannot take care of it's own- the New Orleans tragedy was a real eye opener for the whole world.

We have problems as well, they are not yours alone.

We should all be sorting them out together, not squabbling like school children, or attempting to turn arse hugging into an Olympic sport- Blair would get Gold for sure and I am not at all sure how he can see where he is going, with his head stuck where it is.

Less than a case of the blind leading the blind, I would say!!

We should all be proud of our countries, no mistake, they are, in most cases, the land of out birth, and if not that then a rational choice has been made, which is as valid.

Long may National Pride continue!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 19, 2006)

My country - Be she right or be she wrong.....MY COUNTRY!!!!!


----------



## Bluebell (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your friend's experience. But with the terrorism threats and all the people we have had killed in the US i am glad they take those precautions. I hope she found something to enjoy while in our country. We aren't all bad.

I know a bit of how she felt though. That happened to me 20 years ago when i was entering Canada on a motorcycle trip. Our clothing was taken out of our saddle bags, strewn all over the pavement and we were searched in front of all the cars wating to come in, taken inside and questioned for 20 minutes wanting to know our mother's maiden names etc., etc. No i did not like that either. But it happens. Oh well. Oh by the way.....yes i still like Canada and have enjoyed my visits. Hope to be able to come again one day soon.


----------



## kaykay (Mar 19, 2006)

if you had lost a loved one on 9/11 you would understand why your friend was treated the way she was. Ive said this before and Ill say it again, people living in other countries have no idea what 9/11 did to Americans. Even before 9/11 I got stopped and detained everytime I flew. But I never complain because I know its in everyones best interest. My brothers theory was that I looked so normal and a little out of place because I was always flying alone LOL (flying to see my sick sister)

Im proud to be an American citizen. That doesnt mean I agree with how everything is done but I cant imagine living anywhere else.


----------



## whiskeyranch (Mar 19, 2006)

I haven't read the other posts yet, but I would think most of us don't care if other countries don't like us, and I don't personally think or worry about it at all. I just live my life and hope that our country, as well as others can help those who are not lucky enough to live in a world of freedom.

I recently traveled, and I am a late 30's blonde haired, blue eyed woman who was detained in security, while 6 guards came over looking through my bags, looking at me like I was a mafia hit man. I was there nearly 30 minutes, questioned about where I was going, yada, yada.

They (airport) tags your ticket for security before you get there, they don't do it because of your race. That's what my hubby tells me anyway, he flys all the time.

I love to travel and if people in other countries can't treat me nicely while I spend my money there, then I will just have to enjoy it without them.

My hubby has been to Canada many times and loves it,,,,so tell all those Canadians that WE LOVE THEM!


----------



## Pepipony (Mar 19, 2006)

9/11 reared bigotry, ignorance and hypocrisy. We dont fear white men because of Oklahoma city, or because of the Presidential assasinations. We did fear the Japaneese for Pearl and look where that got us?

Not ALL muslims are bad, if they were, we wouldnt be here since there are more Muslims than Christians. To lump all in one pile is IGNORANCE. Oh, but then again, look at our so called leader "youre either with us, or with them" "we dont want the next terror incident to be in the shape of a mushroom cloud" HELLO people this man is causing our fear, he gives us 'levels' to be scared , hmmmm is it yellow or orange today?

MAYBE if Tenet had listened prior to 9/11 when he was told Al Queda was a threat but he deemed them inconsequential, 9/11 wouldnt have happened. Maybe when Clinton tried to get authorization to hit them again, during the whole Lewinsky debacle, and the Republicans said he was trying to 'wag the dog' , 9/11 wouldnt have happened.

Oh and by the way, Shrub cant be all that worried about Al Queda since we havent gotten Bin Laden yet, but we have Hussein




:

Its one thing for other countries to not like us because we are the best, have the best etc. its quite another to have them hate us because of our Ignorant and Hypocritical President. But, at least, finally, the US citizens are seeing him for what he is. TG!!!!


----------



## minicuteness (Mar 19, 2006)

Marnie said:


> Well, I'm from the old school. It makes me very sad that most of the world hates Americans.
> 
> By the way, I did see a bumper sticker that said "Somewhere In TX there's a village missing it's idiot!"


I am with you, it makes me sad that most of the world hates Americans too.


----------



## Beccy (Mar 19, 2006)

Well I am a Canadian (I am British born but have been here a long time) and do not think negatively about Americans at all. I have many American friends, and any time I have travelled in the U.S. I have been met with nothing but courtesy and politeness.

I view Americans as very Patriotic - is this supposed to be a bad thing?

I do find here in Canada, that yes there are some who are anti - American to varying degrees, but many of these same people I also find to be arrogant. A superiority complex is worse than extreme patriotism in my books.

There are idiots in every country.


----------



## Leeana (Mar 19, 2006)

I have been in America my whole life, yes all 17years of it and i dont see myself living anywhere else ..i couldnt even think of it.

I am proud to be an american citizen, and i do beleive that this is the best place on this planet. Now im sure im being a hypocrit stating this since i've never even set foot out of this country (other then the Cancun MX) ..thats the closest i've gotten.

I think the reason other countries does like us is because we have so much pride in america. I dont even know what any other country flags look like or anything. I think thats why other's dont like us. Also we are the most powerful country in this world, we have the weapons to make us the most powerful country. I've spent 1.5yrs in Government class so i know a bit about this topic. But i do beleive that most dont like us because we do tend to get Cocky sometime.

I am one of those people to.

Leeana H. JMO


----------



## CharmedMinis (Mar 19, 2006)

Proud would be the wrong word for me.............I'm very GLAD I'm an American, I can't see living anywhere else, and I know how lucky I am that I live in the USA!!!

Even though I'm still glad I live here, at this point in time I am also ashamed to be an American.

I don't blame other countries at all for how they are viewing us as a Nation at this point in time. Our current, so-called Leader is doing a darn good job at turning the US into a pathetic joke of a country.

Hopefully this point in time won't last too much longer, and hopefully this will just turn out to be another negative blip in a history timeline somewhere in the future.

I come from a family who is very divided on it's beliefs, my Mother's family is Democrat, my Father's is Republican, and they voted that way in the past Presidential election. However, with the events that have taken place in the last few months, my Father's side of the family is now ashamed that they voted the way they did. Maybe people's eyes are finally opening..........at least I hope they do before something else really bad happens.


----------



## mrgizzmoe (Mar 19, 2006)

just my thought

no it dont bother me. i dont agree with everythnig this country does but i am pround i was born here. everything is to polical(spelling) money and power rules most things. poeple for the most part atleast to me are closed minded esp here in the us. I dont really care for the us goverment but i guess it could always be worse. all i can do is live my life with my family and do the best i can

JAmes


----------



## tigeresss (Mar 19, 2006)

Great to read all the replies, and it's also fabulous to have this conversation without arguments and such.

I too am sorry for what my friend had to go through, and although I understand the precautions that the borders must use I failed to point out a few other details that made the story a bit more annoying. The girl infront of my friend (who is the same age, and they were all travelling in the same group) did not have a passport, she only had a school ID and they let her into the country with no problems. Yet my friend who was next "in line" was pulled out...She doesn't look all that Arabic, as half her family is British, she basically just looks like a semi tanned caucasian girl, doesn't even sound it as she's lived in Canada since she was 12 years old, if anything she has an english accent. Anyway, yes she did have loads of fun in both New Jersey and New York, apart from many of the people. She was quite upset to have that happen to her as she's travelled extensively throughout the world and never has something like that happened to her.

I must say that when I went to Oregon and Washington I thought the people were fabulous. The only place that I will NEVER be going back to is Seattle. I don't know what it is, but it seems once you hit a big city everyone becomes grumpy, mean and depressed toward you. Where I'm from I'm used to manners, politeness, curtesy(sp?), and things like that but you just don't get that in the cities...it's a "every man for himself" sort of deal. Bleh...not to mention the pong there is.


----------



## susanne (Mar 19, 2006)

Jane, I couldn't agree with you more...and, sorry to say, including what you said about your Prime Arse-Kisser!

As

I've said many times before, it is my love of my country and pride in its ideals that makes me speak out when I see something that is plainly wrong.

It is true patriotism to exercise your right to free speechh...not, as some suggest, to avoid criticism BECAUSE of our freedoms.

It is absolutely NOT patriotic to ignore things that need improving and simply be obedient puppets.

It is NOT patriotic to spout jingoistic phrases (i.e., "My country, love it or leave it) or to suggest that those who speak out are traitors.

Much of my criticism of the Bush administration revolves around its corruption of true American ideals -- we are a great nation, but if we allow our ideals to be undermined, where will we be?

Seeking the truth, standing up for what this country truly means, asking hard questions, and educating ourselves is, to me, the truest patriotism and truly what it means to be a proud American.

I love my country, I am very proud of its founding principles -- therefore I will always speak out. The current administration is a travesty...the worst example of corporate power electing a puppet to do their bidding.

I can only hope that, regardless of party, our next president is elected by a sadder but wiser nation, one with its eyes wide open, one that will insist upon the truth.


----------



## mountain_waif (Mar 19, 2006)

On the lighter side, I thought you might like to read this email I got recently...

You gotta love Robin Williams...... Even if he's nuts! Leave it to Robin Williams to come up with the perfect

plan. What we need now is for our UN Ambassador to stand up and repeat this message.

Robin Williams' plan...(Hard to argue with this logic!)

"I see a lot of people yelling for peace but I have not heard of a plan for peace. So, here's one plan."

1) "The US will apologize to the world for our "interference" in their affairs, past &present. You know, Hitler, Mussolini, Stalin, Tojo, Noriega, Milosevic, Hussein, and the rest of those "good ole boys", we will never "interfere" again.

2) We will withdraw our troops from all over the world, starting with Germany, South Korea, the Middle East, and the Philippines. They don't want us there. We would station troops at our borders. No one allowed sneaking through holes in the fence.

3) All illegal aliens have 90 days to get their affairs together and leave.We'll give them a free trip home. After 90 days the remainder will be gathered up and deported immediately, regardless of whom or where they are. They're illegal!!! France will welcome them.

4) All future visitors will be thoroughly checked and limited to 90 days unless given a special permit!!!! No one from a terrorist nation will be allowed in. If you don't like it there, change it yourself and don't hide here. Asylum would never be available to anyone. We don't need any more cab drivers or 7-11 cashiers.

5) No foreign "students" over age 21. The older ones are the bombers. If they don't attend classes, they get a "D" and it's back home baby.

6) The US will make a strong effort to become self-sufficient energy wise. This will include developing nonpolluting sources of energy but will require a temporary drilling of oil in the Alaskan wilderness. The caribou will have to cope for a while.

7) Offer Saudi Arabia and other oil producing countries $10 a barrel for their oil. If they don't like it, we go someplace else. They can go somewhere else to sell their production. (About a week of the wells filling up the storage sites would be enough.)

8) If there is a famine or other natural catastrophe in the world, we will not "interfere." They can pray to Allah or whomever, for seeds, rain, cement or whatever they need. Besides most of what we give them is stolen or given to the army. The people who need it most get very little, if anything.

9) Ship the UN Headquarters to an isolated island someplace. We don't need the spies and fair weather friends here. Besides, the building would make a good homeless shelter or lockup for illegal aliens.

10) All Americans must go to charm and beauty school. That way, no one can call us "Ugly Americans" any longer. The Language we speak is ENGLISH...learn it...or LEAVE...Now, isn't that a winner of a plan?

"The Statue of Liberty is no longer

saying "Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses." She's got a baseball bat and she's yelling, 'you want a piece of me?' "


----------



## Shari (Mar 19, 2006)

:lol: :aktion033:

Thats too funny.

Susanne,,, I sooo agree with you!!


----------



## minimule (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, I'm *PROUD* to be an American. If our country is so bad.....why do we have so many illegal immigrants and the ones trying to become "legal". I don't care if other countries don't like us. Who cares! To me, it's the same as someone here doesn't like me. No loss for me. It ticked me off when after 9/11 we were told NOT to fly our American flags because it was offending some folks. My flag kept flying and I will fly it whenever I want....it IS a free country and our forefathers fought and died for that.



> Well, I'm way too PROUD to be an American to let what jealousy may inspire get to me. Nothing could ever convince me that this is anything but the best Nation on the planet. And, I'm almost as proud to be a REPUBLICAN (and Bush supporter) as I am to be an AMERICAN.


:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Beccy (Mar 19, 2006)

minimule said:


> Yes, I'm *PROUD* to be an American. If our country is so bad.....why do we have so many illegal immigrants and the ones trying to become "legal". I don't care if other countries don't like us. Who cares! To me, it's the same as someone here doesn't like me. No loss for me. It ticked me off when after 9/11 we were told NOT to fly our American flags because it was offending some folks. My flag kept flying and I will fly it whenever I want....it IS a free country and our forefathers fought and died for that.


In the days following 9/11 quite a few houses here in Canada flew the American flag. We were one of them, and have flown it alongside the Canadian and British flags here every summer since.


----------



## Pepipony (Mar 19, 2006)

"Robin Williams' Plan" Too bad it isnt from him



: Doesnt even 'talk' like him, cant imagine him stringing together comprehensive sentences like that! ROFLAO!

Snopes, Robin Williams


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Mar 19, 2006)

susanne said:


> Jane, I couldn't agree with you more...and, sorry to say, including what you said about your Prime Arse-Kisser!
> 
> As
> 
> ...


Now there is the Susanne I know and love! You know just the right things to say to make my hackles go up



: Welcome back!


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Mar 20, 2006)

Mountain Waif, I am with ya--I LOVE this! I am quite sure Robin Williams didn't say this, but whoever did, I applaud them!

That said, I hate that this isn't really practical. You see, we have gone and outsourced so much that we would have a very hard time being self sufficient these days. Immigrants are a good thing--illegal unchecked immigrants--not good. I was a big Bush supporter and shouted it loud and clear. Too much has happened for me to blindly follow now. Once you really get in and do the research, you can see that this isn't about Bush, but he is as deep in it as anyone. The Bush family is in bed with the Clintons--plain and simple. They are good ol' family pals and share a LOT of business links as well. I mean this in the form of oil. All of these rich politicians are DOING the same thing, despite what they are saying about it. If actions speak louder than words, then it is all there plain as day and I am sick from it. Yes, I think we are doing a lot of good in Iraq--I really do. I have too many friends and family over there seeing the progress. At the same time, I think it really is a distraction at this point.  The government is taking more and more of our freedoms away in the name of security, safety, a push for a better economy, etc. It is nothing but trash in my opinion. All of our dependance on technology--everything we do is monitored now and can be used against any of us at any time. Do I think this is going to happen now--no, but I think it will probably come soon. The government (and I don't think there is a simgle politician out there that will do anything differently, no matter what direction they claim to lean) is going to continue to do whatever it wants and I don't see much aside from an eventual civil war that will change it. It makes me so sad, but look back at the history books...we as a world (not just a nation) haven't learned much it seems.

I really don't give a rip what a lot of other countries think of us as a whole, because as an army brat I have lived in Germany and have visited many other countries and we were always welcomed and treated kindly. I know that the media trash is often all the young people know of us....the older adults usually remember a much different story.

Anyway, I am sorry for the girl that was checked at the airport--it happens to us Americans as often as to any foreigner. It is a price we all have to pay for for the 9/11 deaths. I think I am done ranting for now.

-Amy


----------



## RAPfrosty (Mar 20, 2006)

The thing that annoys me is how people in other countries think Americans behave and think like people in American movies. I went to Belarus last year and all the teenagers thought that highschool was exactly like the movie Mean Girls.... NO WAY! They also think every one is dumb and really rich, deffinatly not true. I think between movies and politics people in other countries make up their own idea about what Americans are like and think that every single Amercian is that way. You can't really get mad about that though because everyone does that. I mean Americans deffinatly have false ideas about other countries, most not flattering. It's just that it seems if we were to publicly make fun of anouther country we would get in huge trouble where as if other countries make fun of the US it's all just one big joke (not that the Americans themselves don't laugh



)!

As for your friend that ad to go through all that security, yeah it's rediculas but they weren't trying to be huge jerks, they were trying to protect people, you've seen what can happen.


----------



## runamuk (Mar 20, 2006)

mountain_waif said:


> On the lighter side, I thought you might like to read this email I got recently...
> 
> You gotta love Robin Williams...... Even if he's nuts! Leave it to Robin Williams to come up with the perfect
> 
> ...


:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

perfect........now is he running for office because I could seriously get behind that platform



:


----------



## minisaremighty (Mar 20, 2006)

susanne said:


> I love my country, I am very proud of its founding principles


I couldn't agree more with this statement! :aktion033: For me, the founding principles are the most important and we started to go away from the founding prinicples after only a few presidents. To blame this administration, you also need to blame many before it.




There have been serious flaws under every administration. :no: There will NEVER be a time in our country when all people will support a single administration.



: Just a fact of life. Diversity. :saludando: That's what our country is all about. We each are allowed our own beliefs and are not punished for them.



: We vote for our administration and the majority rules.



: We can complain all we want, then when it's time to vote, we have the opportunity to change things or keep them the same, and again, the majority rules. The minority will complain until they are the majority again. And so it goes on, back and forth.



:

I still believe in the founding principles of this country and wouldn't want to live anywhere else.



:


----------



## Miniv (Mar 20, 2006)

minisaremighty said:


> susanne said:
> 
> 
> > I love my country, I am very proud of its founding principles
> ...



Very well said, Kathy.


----------



## tagalong (Mar 20, 2006)

> I dont even know what any other country flags look like or anything. I think thats why other's dont like us. Also we are the most powerful country in this world, we have the weapons to make us the most powerful country.


Well, when I was in school - I _knew_ what other flags looked like - and what the people were like who lived under them. Still do. It never hurts to study the _world _ around you... otherwise you get a very "tunnel-vision" view of things.

And MIGHT does not always make RIGHT. It is how you _use_ your might... or more importantly, _not_ use it.

*This is not the only country in the world based on principles of democracy and freedom and not the only place where you have freedon of speech* - and yet you hear that repeatedly. Heck, this is not even the largest democracy in the world...

This is not the only country with immigration problems - with people anxious to get in.

This is not the only country that aids others in need. Other countries may not have the same amount of $$$ behind them - but they do help - and many are admired for their humanitarian efforts.

*tigeress* - you have done the same thing that you started this thread to complain about - making sweeping generalizations. You met some rude people in Seattle - so automatically the whole place sucks! LOL

Come back and visit again - and no doubt you will change your mind...



:

Generalizations about a city.... or a country.... or its people - are never accurate - or fair.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 20, 2006)

FINALLY A BREATH OF FRESH AIR.

:aktion033: :aktion033:



> Well, when I was in school - I knew what other flags looked like - and what the people were like who lived under them. Still do. It never hurts to study the world around you... otherwise you get a very "tunnel-vision" view of things.
> And MIGHT does not always make RIGHT. It is how you use your might... or more importantly, not use it.
> 
> This is not the only country in the world based on principles of democracy and freedom and not the only place where you have freedon of speech - and yet you hear that repeatedly. Heck, this is not even the largest democracy in the world...
> ...



Being Canadian I believe that the grumbling you might hear is more directed at your government at the moment and not the American people!!! It is more the image your President is portraying. I am sorry but I truly detest the man himself. He is very short-sighted and ignorant. I don't mean ignorant in the sense of stupid, I mean he is ignorant or chooses to be .... he is not a wordly kind of person. I truly do not feel that "he" is good for the image of your country and it''s people.

To those of you who think that "everyone" would like to move to your country, that is not true at all. It may be your personal perception only. If you were to ask an Australian they would say they live in the best country, if you were to ask a Spaniard they would say they live in the best country. Every country has it's strong points and it's weak points and it's wonderful that the people in each country have patriotism for their country. I would never wish to reside anywhere else but MY own country just like you wouldn't want to leave your country.


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 20, 2006)

> I really don't give a rip what a lot of other countries think of us as a whole, because as an army brat I have lived in Germany and have visited many other countries and we were always welcomed and treated kindly. I know that the media trash is often all the young people know of us....the older adults usually remember a much different story.


I am using this as a general quote...not pointing at you, Okay? It simply brought back some memories of my many visits to other Counties around the World.

Before going on Temporary Duty, outside Canada, or the US, one of the first things packed, was a hoard of Canadian Flag pins. Beleive you me, if you are in most other Countries, and you aren't wearing _that_ pin, and the folks think you're "American"...many times you'll get rude service...if any.

And this was happening many, many years before 9/11. It had _nothing_ to do with terrorism, but _everything_ to do with the attitude of the US Military in these areas. Do you KNOW how arrogant those young Marines and such could be when "visiting" outside their own Country?? You'd think that they were only _allowing_ the British or French to live in their countries. I will never forget one particular time, when in Iceland, my friend's and I were being snubbed in a clothing store...until I mentioned Canadian money looking like Kroners. I heard a gasp...a hurried converstion, and then we were absolutely swarmed with people from all over the store...all I heard was "Canada?---Canada"?? the difference was hugely recognizeable.

I have even had US Military members try to _buy_ my Canadian flag pins, to wear themselves, when in civies...in town and bars. :lol:

Anyways...it does seem to be an attitude "thing", in my opinion. _As for myself_, I have had nothing but the _best_ of experiences south of the Border, myself, and am sure it will continue to be so.



: We just have to remember, that no matter how happy_ we_ are here...we are not necessarily the "Be all to end all".


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Mar 20, 2006)

Danielle_E. said:


> ...
> 
> To those of you who think that "everyone" would like to move to your country, that is not true at all. It may be your personal perception only. If you were to ask an Australian they would say they live in the best country, if you were to ask a Spaniard they would say they live in the best country. Every country has it's strong points and it's weak points and it's wonderful that the people in each country have patriotism for their country. I would never wish to reside anywhere else but MY own country just like you wouldn't want to leave your country.


Well I've yet to hear anyone use the phrase "everyone wants to move to the US" and it's broad generalizations like that that lead to gross misunderstandings. Are you basing you assumption that it's a personal perception perhaps with your own personal perception? A rough estimate of our immigration population is over a millon annually, legal and illegal combined, and approx. 100,000 of those are from Canada--not necessarily Canadian citizens but immigrants to Canada, I might add. So while not "everyone wants to live here" we can claim a whole heck of a lot of people do.



:


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, I guess pretty much you all know what I think and where I stand.

I have to say, this thread really does _iss me off in a way. I keep coming back here and it just starts the annoyance with that little green puke icon.

Just urgh.........

This isn't a good thing, at all, but the older I get and the more I have worked towards, the less tolerant I am. I'm turning into the female version of my father!



:

And, you know, this will only just show that this is a bit under my skin, but how would YOU feel if I asked "does it ever get on your nerves that Americans are always joking about how spineless Canadians are?"

That point typed out, I do not feel all Canadians are spineless however, I have heard a couple hundred "jokes" to that effect.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Mar 20, 2006)

Well Jill I do have to agree with that. It ticks me off too but I guess people in other countries have no concept what they are sterotyped as and joked about or they wouldn't ask such things in the first place. I've heard many, actually quite funny ones that would really tick quite a few people here off here who are from other countries but I have found that most of the American's as flawed as we are, seem to have much better manners than to attack or run down other nations. Maybe because we don't feel we have to



:. I have yet to see ANY American insult another's country on this forum but it's generally thought OK to do the reverse. :no:


----------



## Beccy (Mar 20, 2006)

Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too said:


> :. I have yet to see ANY American insult another's country on this forum but it's generally thought OK to do the reverse. :no:


Well you have a short memory then Triggy, because we Canadians used to be regularly and blatantly insulted by a certain male member of the board, who was also regularly banned and would sign up again under a different name. But then I just considered the source and ignored it! :lol:

I have never felt spoken down to here as a Canadian, other than by the aforementioned person, but this doesn't mean the feelings are not there with some.

The reason I posted on this topic in the first place, is because I thought it rather an odd question to ask, and wanted to express that not all people feel this way. I either like or dislike a person based on who they are, not where they come from.


----------



## mininik (Mar 20, 2006)

"...most of the American's as flawed as we are, seem to have much better manners than to attack or run down other nations. Maybe because we don't feel we have to..." Triggy

Why bother joking when our sorry excuse for leadership will just *"shock and awe"* occupy their country, tear it apart, throw out their leader and force our own politics on the people...



:


----------



## Dee (Mar 20, 2006)

I see fairly both sides of the story. My parents are both American and so is my sister. My bother and I were born here in Canada. All are family is still in the sates (YEAH MICHIGAN!) and we did live there off and on while I was growing up. It sometimes drives me crazy because I think I am so lucky to have citizenship to both of the greatest countries in the world.

Yet some Canadians (not all!) dislike Americans and Americans (not all) dislike Canadians. I find Canadians say lots â€œwe drill for our own oil and not bomb for it, we are peace keepers unlike the Americanâ€™s and suchâ€. Then Americanâ€™s say â€œCanada doesnâ€™t do enough, they stand back and let us do all the work.â€

Itâ€™s hard because I will defend both Canada and the US.

Personally (please Canadians donâ€™t take offense). But Canada is able to be the peacekeeping nation that we want to be because we are sitting next to the US. Do you think we would be a peaceful county if we were sitting next to Iraq?? Heck no they would have taken over us for our oil. So I think it is a win win situation. We can be the peacekeepers as long as the US is the powerhouse.

The US is in a hard spot because if they just sat back and did nothing I think everyone would be like â€œwhy arenâ€™t you doing anything!â€ and when they do something they get yelled at for doing it.

*Some one is always going to be the #1 country in the world no matter what and as a girl with both Canadian and American citizenship I thank my lucky stars that I am sitting next to them and that its isnâ€™t Iraq or a country with weapons of mass destruction.*

Dee


----------



## Birdmomjb (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm sorry this young person felt that she or she was singled out.

But I'm here to tell you that that is not the case. I have had the "mega surch" twice since 911. I am a white middle aged woman rased in the south. The first time was a week after 911 and the second time was just 2 months ago.

So profilingI dont think so, randam checks yes.

I argrree with the others that feel that we should leave the rest of the world to work on their own troubles and take care of our own. But we would be hated for that too. You just cant win.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Mar 20, 2006)

Beccy said:


> Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too said:
> 
> 
> > :. I have yet to see ANY American insult another's country on this forum but it's generally thought OK to do the reverse. :no:
> ...


Not a short memory but if I recall one of the major players in that battle was a Canadian and she went on to be one of the most obnoxious (fill in your own blank) on record until she finally grew up. However, one example in the 4 years I've been here compare to the countless attacks by Canadians. et al more than makes up for it.

And Nikki perhaps try reading for context next time. My reference was not about our foreign policy it was about the negative attitudes and arrogant self rightous BS that permeates this forum every time the subject of the US comes up.


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Mar 21, 2006)

Ashamed to be an American? NEVER!! I wore the uniform for this great Country, and if called upon would gladly do it again. The countries that put America down and attack us are in a word JEALOUS. Jealous of our freedoms, that we can say whatever we darn well please about whatever we darn well please - that we can choose whatever beliefs we choose to worship - or none at all. That we all have a chance at the piece of the pie - if we are willing to work for it. That in many, many countries around the world they don't have computers in their homes to even participate in a forum such as this - or that they would have to hide in fear if they did.

They sure want us to come to their aid fast enough when the big bad wolf comes knocking at their door, or when the latest natural disaster happens. We have supported the world for many years, financially and militarily. Many countries still owe the USA money frok world war two.

I also agree that somewhere in Texas, a village IS missing an idiot. It always makes me wonder why we can put a bomb down a small chimney or airduct for a building from 10,000 feet and at 600 mph, but cannot find a 7 foot tall person of arabian heritage who has to be on dialysis every other day? Maybe Kerry wasn't the answer - but he was a darn sight better than Bush. The ONLY thing good about Bush is that he must stay alive so that Cheney would not be president. Now THAT would be a TOTAL disaster.

Mark Bullington


----------



## tigeresss (Mar 21, 2006)

Yikes you guys sure do get your knickers in a twist.

Also if we're going to be talking about there always being a # 1 country, that number one country is clearly China for many reasons.

No I don't mind that Canada is constantly being made fun of(heck I do it myself all the time), because Canada is a bit of a joke. Our justice system is terrible, we have no navy vessels...apart from our very sexy canoes that we fire marshmallows from. The list goes on of silly things in our country, but every country has things like that.

I've heard many awful stories about Seattle, from many different people. Everyone I talked to in Seattle (quite a few people) were very rude/grumpy and just overall irritating to be around. I really do not like big cities so that did not help, there's so much smog there that it's hard to breathe! The rest of Washington was fabulous, we were mostly in "smaller" areas and the peopel were wonderful!

Ahh I have to check on the horses I'll come back to this later.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree that EVERYONE should be proud of the country they live in and are a citizen of- for me it is very hard work sometimes but I am still proud of dear old Blighty, the country, NOT the Politics. It is why I have NO tolerance of our "Young disillusioned Muslim population"- if they do not like it, go someplace else, I would LOVE to see how long they last in a strictly Muslim country!! Here they will not get executed for questioning the Q'ran, at least!!

No, Americans, please, be proud of your country, however you feel about the government, it is YOUR country, after all.

But also you have to understand that not everyone sees things the same way.

All sensible people I have ever talked to want a complete embargo on Commercial Whaling.

Except Japan.

Try and talk them into what we see as straightforward common sense.

THEY think they have the right to hunt an animal to extinction because thay want to eat it.

This war about oil and oil prices will not in any way help the rest of the world.

America is doing it to help America, nothing else.

Our Gas prices will continue to escalate out through the roof, and America will continue to run cars that do 10 miles or less to the gallon at a quarter of the price of gas to the rest of the world.

THAT is how you are seen by the Christian world.

I complete ignore the Islam opinions these days as they are male dominated, bigoted and irrational, sop why would I want their opinion??

I KNOW the foreign aid rarely gets where it is supposed to go- it drives me NUTS- America is just one of the countries supplying foreign aid, and it supplies things it has in surplus anyway (that is NOT a criticism!!!)

bags of corn intended for growing- seed corn- poisoned a whole village. It had been sprayed with fertiliser to help it grow, and preservative to stop it sprouting. It had all this displayed on the bag. It was syphoned off and sold privately and poisoned a village- so it was easily traced- this sort of thing happens all the time.

What to do?

Withdraw all aid??

One way, but American aid alone does not support these people, if aid is withdrawn it has to be everyone doing it.

The simplest way would be for the world bank to cancel all debts to the third world- that would affect everyone, and to give no more loans, so corrupted governments could not starve their own countries, which is what is happening.

Iraq??

Withdraw all troops.

We will be very glad to have _our_ boys and girls home too, far too many have died already and if their is ONE thing Imperialism should have taught the British it is that you cannot hold a country against itself.

You should have taught us that in 1776, if nothing else!!!


----------



## Minimor (Mar 21, 2006)

Good thing I am not from Seattle, or I'd find Tigeress' generalizations about Seattle residents very offensive. I've visited Seattle but never lived there. Guess while I visited I met all the wrong people, because none of them were as she describes. Oh well.. (shrugs)

As an American citizen living in Canada for the past 30 years I think I've heard it all. Yes, Canadians do frequently--and unfairly--run down Americans. And no, it's not the current government, (like the Canadian government has been such a prize winner in recent times???) it's often Americans in general. When someone starts in around me I clear my throat & remind them of where I'm from & if they persist they do get a rebuttal in many cases. Sure, there are no doubt some things that deserve criticism but hey, Canadians are pretty good at hiding their heads in the sand too. Terrorists? Lets pretend there aren't any, and they will leave us alone.

One thing I often hear Americans criticized for is "they don't know anything at all about Canada". Unfortunately, the only thing many Canadians know about America are generalizations (hello Tigeress!). The best one of all though was the gal that was shooting off her mouth about how Americans just don't know anything about Canada--haven't got a clue, you know, about where Alberta or Manitoba is.... Then someone else came along & joined the conversation & changed the topic to something that had been in the news about Waterton. First gal didn't know where that was....I said Waterton Lakes Nat'l Park....you know, in Alberta, right across the border from Glacier National Park in Montana. I got a blank stare. She hadn't a clue where either of 'em were.



: Talk about calling the kettle black--Hellooooo Pot.....!


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Mar 21, 2006)

Minimor said:


> Good thing I am not from Seattle, or I'd find Tigeress' generalizations about Seattle residents very offensive. I've visited Seattle but never lived there. Guess while I visited I met all the wrong people, because none of them were as she describes. Oh well.. (shrugs)


I would be but my guess is that the poster is young and although he/she asked a legitimate question initially appears to have limited life experience by making those types of generalizations. If anything Seattleiites are known to be disgustingly nice, polite and PC to the hilt compared to most major cities in the US. If she ran into some rude ones no doubt they were are all from California



:

Now you CA people I'm just kidding so don't get upset.



: I can freely joke about that being a California native.


----------



## Beccy (Mar 21, 2006)

Triggy I never said that no Canadian has ever been rude here on the board, we were not discussing that, I was addressing your comment that you have "yet to see ANY American insult another's country".

There have been others, I just chose the most memorable (I don't mean that in a good way!) as anyone who has been around this board awhile will remember him. You can't say you have never seen ANY, and then say well yes there was that one (and there were others besides him) the two statements contradict one another. It was in effect saying that Americans have the monopoly on manners and etiquette, and sorry but it just ain't so!!! :no:

As I said, there are idiots in every country. Mine, yours, every one. Americans have a right to be proud of their nation, as we do ours.

Tigress, to say that people sure do get their knickers in a twist is just adding insult to injury. How can you post such an inflammatory question and expect people not to bite. Pride in one's country is a big deal for most. This topic should never have been started in the first place as far as I am concerned.

LB may be a Canadian based forum, but we have many, many American members, as well as other nationalities, and this is not the place for that kind of thing. But this is just my opinion....


----------



## Sonya (Mar 21, 2006)

I am surprised to hear so many references to Canada disliking Americans. Living in Michigan and only being a couple hours from Canada, I have visited there a few times and never experienced hatred. My husband goes to Canada every year for 10 days for a fishing trip with his father and uncle and he has never experienced any hatred either. In fact, when they went on a trip shortly after 9-11, my husband was pleasantly surprised at how many Canadians came up to him and hugged him and told him how sorry they were.

Here in Michigan, Canada is treated like a neighbor, not another country. We fly their flag along side ours - at sporting events, etc. Their national anthem is played, so I guess I'm confused about Canadians disliking Americans. I guess it's because of where I live, but I can't see any of the other northern u.s. states that butt up to Canada being any different. I'm sure Michigan is not special or anything or maybe it is.


----------



## Beccy (Mar 21, 2006)

I think border towns are different. They have a much different relationship. And there is not _THAT_ much anti American sentiment here, it just seems that way when a topic such as this one gets started. Yes it exists, but jokes especially are aimed at all nations and all people. Even here in Canada, some of the funniest jokes are Newfie jokes (about people from Newfoundland), and I can say that because they were all told to me by my Newfie friends! :bgrin We have to be able to laugh at ourselves.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Mar 21, 2006)

Beccy said:


> Triggy I never said that no Canadian has ever been rude here on the board, we were not discussing that, I was addressing your comment that you have "yet to see ANY American insult another's country".
> 
> There have been others, I just chose the most memorable (I don't mean that in a good way!) as anyone who has been around this board awhile will remember him. You can't say you have never seen ANY, and then say well yes there was that one (and there were others besides him) the two statements contradict one another. It was in effect saying that Americans have the monopoly on manners and etiquette, and sorry but it just ain't so!!! :no:
> 
> As I said, there are idiots in every country. Mine, yours, every one. Americans have a right to be proud of their nation, as we do ours.


Beccy, nor did I say you did




: And no I have never seen the Americans of this board start crap like some Canadians seem to enjoy--EVER. We may be more than willing to to defend ourselves and say some pretty harsh things when provoked but I have seen too many threads to count started by Canadians and some in other countries, deliberated worded to provoke. Must be because of a huge inferiority complex to those who insist on doing it or they are just a bunch of trolls, who knows



: .

Nor do I believe the majority of Canadians are idiots and personally have always loved Canada and it's people. If I didn't I'd hardly want to be living 150 miles from BC, visit Canada regularly let alone bother to have any Canadian friends. I've gone on too many tirades about this same subject to count so yes it has happened a lot and I'd be the first to slam some stupid American who would do the same stupid thing.

And I can confidently say that you-know-who would never be claimed by the US let alone the human race :bgrin but the history of that issue had bad blood on both sides long before it came to a head so I didn't consider that a country against country issue just a couple of morons who went a bit psycho about it on both sides.


----------



## Beccy (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok I give up and will keep my big mouth shut now....don't fall over in shock people! :bgrin



Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too said:


> And I can confidently say that you-know-who would never be claimed by the US let alone the human race :bgrin


LOL, well Triggy we do agree on that point! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cronewolf (Mar 21, 2006)

It all goes back to the movie and book the ugly American. Yes, some of our people act that way even here. I worked at Busch Gardens one season and the number of American tourists who were just plain rude was overwelming. They were demanding and verbaly abusive. But friends of mine who have had cause to be living in other counries have had been treated very badly. My bosses daughter was with her husband who was stationed in Germany. She thought she had made friends with several German women who came over every day for lunch, but she found out when she learned German, that they just wanted her to feed them. Because they would sit and talk about her in German. Her feelings were so hurt.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 21, 2006)

> I think border towns are different. They have a much different relationship. And there is not THAT much anti American sentiment here


I'm not really border town, I'm in mid-michigan and when hubby goes fishing in Canada he goes way up North - no where near a border and he's never experienced negativity. Maybe it's just the people on this board who feel that way, none the less, you can't judge a whole country by a few people - there are good/bad everywhere.

I think the green pukey does send a bad message and probably not what the original poster intended.


----------



## Mona (Mar 21, 2006)

> This topic should never have been started in the first place as far as I am concerned. LB may be a Canadian based forum, but we have many, many American members, as well as other nationalities, and this is not the place for that kind of thing. But this is just my opinion....


:aktion033: My opinion too Beccy!! I just HATE it when there gets to be this battle between countries and their people on here! We are all people, and we all try to be friends, and I wish we could just keep it that way without belittling each other with comments/remarks about their personal life, country, or whatever. I just CRINGE when I see someone post things like this, and I would LOVE to be able to just hit that DELETE button when I see them!!



:


----------



## minisaremighty (Mar 21, 2006)

Generalizations and making assumptions. Ever hear the phrase to "assume" is to make an ARSE out of U and ME. It's true. Every time I find myself making an assumption that runs through my head and I drop it right away.

If we are going to talk about Americans, I have to tell you there are RUDE people in EVERY country on this planet.



: Just happens to be luck of the draw as to whom you will encounter when you are traveling.



In every store you go into in every country, probably half the people are going to be rude.  If you happen to cross the path of a rude person, just chalk it up to their personality, NOT to country as a whole. :aktion033: That's utterly ridiculous.



: :bgrin If you go to Seattle and only encounter rude people that is just because it's a HUGE city and if half the people are rude, that's a whole lot of people!! So you are bound to run into some of them! LOL!! :lol: Doesn't mean they are ALL that way though! LOL!



:


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 21, 2006)

> My opinion too Beccy!! I just HATE it when there gets to be this battle between countries and their people on here! We are all people, and we all try to be friends, and I wish we could just keep it that way without belittling each other with comments/remarks about their personal life, country, or whatever. I just CRINGE when I see someone post things like this, and I would LOVE to be able to just hit that DELETE button when I see them!!


Another breath of fresh air!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

As you can see basically this thread is a fine example of what is being discussed in a sense. It goes to show you that it's not "Americans" or "Canadians" or "Australians" or any other country about rudeness. Doesn't matter what nationality you see "rudeness" from an "individual" or "individuals" not a country or nation as a whole. Just take a look at this thread and you will see



:


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 21, 2006)

> Beccy, nor did I say you did And no I have never seen the Americans of this board start crap like some Canadians seem to enjoy--EVER.


Sorry everyone but I just couldn't let that statement go by without a comment that this statement is NOT TRUE. I am sorry Triggy but for some of us here, about 10 or 12 of us, Canadians and Americans that recently had some legal proplems with certain individuals were on this board and reside in the U.S. your statement is not factual at all!!!!


----------



## runamuk (Mar 21, 2006)

tigeresss said:


> Yikes you guys sure do get your knickers in a twist.
> 
> I've heard many awful stories about Seattle, from many different people. Everyone I talked to in Seattle (quite a few people) were very rude/grumpy and just overall irritating to be around. I really do not like big cities so that did not help, there's so much smog there that it's hard to breathe! The rest of Washington was fabulous, we were mostly in "smaller" areas and the peopel were wonderful!
> 
> Ahh I have to check on the horses I'll come back to this later.


In defense of Seattle it rains all the time (and did you experience that traffic eww) so people tend to be moody :bgrin



: and I find that Seattle can be very friendly just depends on where you go and who you talk to........for instance the fish mongers at the market are a bunch of jovial fun guys, the bums on the wharf can be downright entertaining........just stay away from 5th avenue and all the uppity stores and it isn't so bad



:

I find it so funny you thought Seattle had smog..........that is air I would love to see again........here in Idaho we have horrible smog even way out away from Boise the air here gets into inversions and since everyone drives trucks and there are few to no air quality laws field burning, garbage burning, etc...creates a nasty haze and major breathing problems for many



:

My grandfather held dual citizenship (after immigrating from England) and served in the US army during Korea........I have no bones to pick with Canada.....I just wish my country could focus more on our problems first before racing around saving everyone else.

My 14 yr old son was talking about how he feels this war is just plain stupid and it needs to be over with......BUT he also plans to join the Navy and serve his country. I think it is time for all Villages to round up their idiots and try again...lets see if we can't get some actual intelligence in offices instead of puppets



:


----------



## RAPfrosty (Mar 21, 2006)

Another reason I just thought of that is probably the main reason for other countries disliking America is the fact that so much of our news is shown world wide. We have no idea, and most could probably care less, about whats going on in New Zealand or Germany or Zimbabwe. It seems unless it will directly affect us or an American is helping out, our media doesn't cover it. However, if you go to practically any other country in the world, I bet (and for a few know from experience) that a good portion of their news is either related to or about the USA. It's not a big deal or anything but it's probably the reason why countries dislike us, because they know so much about us. If we were to hear all about the mistakes so and so's government was making and if we knew that these people portrayed as idiots had the ability to blow up the whole world, yeah, we probably wouldn't think to highly of them either but we don't, we know very little about the every day goings on of the rest of the world.


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2006)

I believe Becky's point regarding media coverage is pretty valid.

It also reminded me of the last election night. Anyone up watching the exit poll coverage could not have thought anything other than it was a democratic victory. Even predicting my home state of VA had swung...

I'm probably too naive still, but that evening really crystallized to me how slanted the media coverage truly can be and what a disservice is often done. Truly, I do not think there's a source for unbaised media coverage, but my favorite (go figure............) is Fox.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Mar 21, 2006)

Danielle_E. said:


> > Beccy, nor did I say you did And no I have never seen the Americans of this board start crap like some Canadians seem to enjoy--EVER.
> 
> 
> Sorry everyone but I just couldn't let that statement go by without a comment that this statement is NOT TRUE. I am sorry Triggy but for some of us here, about 10 or 12 of us, Canadians and Americans that recently had some legal proplems with certain individuals were on this board and reside in the U.S. your statement is not factual at all!!!!


Danielle, I am not quite making the connection with what you are saying. Neither of those notorious issues were related to slamming others countries, at least not at their inception although that might be what it disinigrated into later.

So yes, I do see it as fact that the Americans on this board have been subjected to quite a few attacks and innuendos about our country over a long period of time and I have spoken out on it several times in the past and will continue to do so.

I don't care if I'm the lone ranger on this issue, or any other for that matter, but I will not just put up with some outsiders uneducated "opinion" on what they think the US is about any more than I'd let anyone attack a family member. If that's too jingoistic for some, I guess you'll just have to learn to cope.



:

I recall one time in particular quite some time ago Mona and I had a misunderstanding over this very same subject but as evidenced by her post on this thread, she knows how much harm these types of issues have done to forum relationships in the past and she's 100% right.

It needs to stop and it needs to stop right now.



:


----------



## Sonya (Mar 21, 2006)

> I believe Becky's point regarding media coverage is pretty valid.


This is exactly what I was saying a few pages back - definately don't believe what you hear/see on the tellie!


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2006)

Fordney Farms said:


> > I believe Becky's point regarding media coverage is pretty valid.
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I was saying a few pages back - definately don't believe what you hear/see on the tellie!


You are right, and also can't believe what you read in print, either. It really is bewildering, when you think about it. I wish there was a place to get the facts period, not any spin on them, but I know of none... Just pretty much the ones where the spin is more to my liking (and that's really not what I actually want, it just beats the alternative).


----------



## tigeresss (Mar 21, 2006)

Firstly, I would LOVE for people who think I'm making generalizations (apart from the Seattle bit, but exclude that as I'm going to get to that in a minute.) to please quote them and explain to me why they think they're a generalization and a generalization of what.

Secondly, if you want to bring age into this yes I am young, eighteen years old in fact. Although I don't think it has any relevence but I do see it as a feeble attempt to "get one over me" and imply that because I am young I know nothing and have no life experience. Like others have mentioned it's a bad idea to make assumptions about people based on their age, especially when you have no idea who they are and what they've been through in their life. You could have both a 15year old and forty year old and the fifteen year old could very easily of had more "important" life experiences than the forty year old...it all depends on the individual.

Thirdly, I havn't stated my opinion AT ALL about the U.S. maybe now would be an appropriate time. Excluding the government and a few minor details I love the states. I think it's a wonderful place with wonderful people. There are ALWAYS bad apples in an area, just like there are always good people. My time spent in Oregon and Washington, excluding the scary food size portions was amazing. The scenery was beautiful, and I found it especially beautiful in Oregon. Excluding Seattle, not once did I ever have any problems with the people they were all extremely friendly and apart from the differences in accents (that was mostly in Oregon and very slight) the people were basically the same as Canadians. I mean we all really are the same, we're all human beings, we all came from the same amount of chromosomes...to be divided simply because of our nationality is a wee bit silly. I am able to make jokes about Canada and England and laugh at them, because I love my countries and that's just me. In my opinion (unless we're talking about really rude, degrading jokes which I'm not into) if you love something enough and are comfortable enough with it then you should be able to handle the humour that will adventually come. To not have any humour would just be really boring and I would hate to be that person. So all in all I don't have any negativity toward any country or their people as a whole. I think both the Canada and the U.S. are beautiful places, although unfortunetly due to your government and medical system the U.S. at this time is somewhere I would never move to. I say this is unfortunet because I love Oregon so much that I would like to live there, but like I said I just wouldn't be able to for other reasons. Actually I just thought of something that is annoying me, but again not directed at Americans as a whole...In Canada (atleast here we do) we have a commerical running saying how amazing nuclear power is and how enviromentally friendly it is...Everything I've been taught in school goes against everything the commercial says (not to mention nuclear power is downright discusting) so it's a wee bit annoying.

Lastly, with regards to Seattle...it is quite smoggy, atleast compared with all the places I've been to and the place I live in. You also must know that prior to being in Seattle we were up in the cascade mountain areas in little towns in the middle of nowhere for a week. The air there was perfect and then coming to Seattle I noticed the change in air right away...like always. I live in an area with very little air polution, good airflow etc so I'm used to nice air. I don't know as though the smog was worse or better than Vancouver's smog problem but it was deffinetly noticeable. Like I tried to say but people seemed to read over, the main reason I hated Seattle so much was because I hate big cities apart from the fact that I do love them strictly for their shopping. I used to love cities, but I just get so stressed out in the traffi and just everything it's way too frustrating being in a big city that I don't know. I hate going to Vancouver, I hate Toronto and I hate London, England...although at the same time I do love them for their shopping! haha. But there are some cities (for example Calgary and Victoria) that although I find it annoying to go to their downtown I don't mind too much going down there. Where I live I'm used to seeing lots and lots and lots and lots of forest/trees, if not that then fields you know the rural type stuff but there's obviously none of that in the city and it's just so annoying. I was also annoyed while we were leaving because it's so peaceful where I am, even in the cities nearby but the minute I stepped out of the car in Seattle all I could hear were cars driving around and honking. Another reason I was annoyed while leaving was due to the fact that the Seattle Aquarium was a very depressing place to go to...Many (not all) of the exibits were very poorly made, they were simple concrete cages with nothing but animal excrement in them...it was very disheartening. Haha I love the rain exscuse but where I'm from it rains 364 days a year and the 365th day you go on holiday to somewhere where it's raining! hahaha That's our running joke because it rains so much here, so I don't buy that one! Many people here will always wave and/or smile at you even if you don't know them...many things like that. I did things like that in Seattle and got very nasty looks as if smileing and saying "thank-you, please, sorry" etc is a forgien language! I don't think it's a beautiful city, and I find it a very irritating place to be BUT I will likely go back because they have fab shopping and I didn't go look around the whole city.


----------



## susanne (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't mean to pick on anyone, but I always have to laugh when people jump on the "horrible media" bandwagon. (Well...I'd laugh except that this is a travesty)

A recent poll showed that most people consider the likes of Bill O'Reilly, MTV, USA Today, news light tv shows, etc. to be journalism. Most people wouldn't know good journalism if it hit them on the head.

Funny, but those who "hate the media"so often seem to turn to Fox, which is akin to someone hating our judicial system and turning to Judge Judy.

There's a lot of crap out there, for sure, but keep in mind that this is not journalism...at least not the likes of Edward R. Murrow. Our free press plays a critical role in the way our country functions, eeping us informed regarding our own government, social and corporate powers. If you doubt the importance of journalism in our country, REMEMBER WATERGATE... Nixon would have gotten away with what he did if not for Woodward and Bernstein.

If you are upset about what you read and hhear, demand BETTER. It is far too important to merely be something that we whine about.

Don't dis the media -- dis ourselves for allowing entertainment to take the place of true journalism.

There are excellent sources of news out there who strive for unbiased coverage -- but it's not candy-coated Fox News or USA Today. And even then, don't ever assume freedom from bias -- even those who make this their goal are only human...I love NPR, but I hear its bias loud and clear and consider what I hear accordingly.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 21, 2006)

Tigeress, I for one made no generalizations about you based on your age. I knew you are in your teens, but judging by your posts on this thread I was actually thinking you were several years younger than 18. While there certainly are 18 year olds who are more worldly than some 40 year olds....Your last post especially proves just how young and unworldly you actually are. You write about all the things you hate & are annoyed by---but you see, that is you....not Seattle. I'm a country girl too & am not at all keen on cities. They're great to visit, & I find them exhilarating while I'm there, but I sure wouldn't want to live there...but I can't say I hate cities. I actually find the word "hate" quite childish when used frequently--true hatred is an evil thing. In one instance I have had hatred directed toward me, & I can assure you that it is a "hate" far different from what you actually feel toward Seattle & other cities like it...

There's nothing at all wrong with being young and unworldly--it's actually a good thing to be at the age of 18!!--just so long as one realizes how one comes across to others. No one is trying to get the best of you here by calling you down because you are young.

I do think someone worldly, who has had many life experiences, wouldn't have started this thread in the first place.


----------



## tigeresss (Mar 21, 2006)

So to hate something is to be childish? I agree that the word hate is often misused and overused, and I probably should have said "strongly dislike" rather than "hate" but I'm not writing my posts out to be published in a journal so maybe I'm just too "lazy" to try to make myself appear more educated through my writing on the internet. Then again this is only the internet and although I wouldn't stoop down to the level of MSN slang on the internet I feel the need for a time to relax. I suppose I take offense to being called young and unworldly as for quite some time now I've been told over and over by both adults and youth that I am just the opposite of that. Then again that is in person, not on the internet.

Why do you feel someone who is "...worldly, who has had many life experiences, wouldn't have started this thread in the first place"?

I fail to see why it is so wrong to detest a place, or a person, or a thing IF you have proper reasoning to hate them/it. I have said that I detest the part of the city and the experiences that I saw in Seattle. I suppose I should have been more clear.

I've got to go I'llget backt o this when I come home...


----------



## Pepipony (Mar 22, 2006)

Susanne I know what you mean about media LOL It CRACKS me up that people can complain about bias in it, but then stick to one station out of hundreds and claim their station isnt biased, all the others are! ROFLAO!!! I hate spin, think thats why the Dems lost, they hoped that people were smart enough to see the spin happening but alas, they werent. Even watching speeches now, its funny (in a sick twisted way) how the journalists questions will be twisted so the answer will be 'positive'. I truly wonder how many people actually LISTEN to what is asked, what is answered and then what the outcome actually was? Usually these are all different things. Oh well. It really is darkest when ones head is up the shrub. DOH! Did I just say that out loud?



:


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2006)

susanne said:


> There are excellent sources of news out there who strive for unbiased coverage -- but it's not candy-coated Fox News or USA Today. And even then, don't ever assume freedom from bias -- even those who make this their goal are only human...I love NPR, but I hear its bias loud and clear and consider what I hear accordingly.


Oh, now Susanne you know you are my favorite person with whom I nearly never agree




:

I don't find the Fox News to be candy coated at all. I feel they do a good job presenting both sides. When I think of candy coated news, I think of ABC really. I probably should start listening to NPR. I am pretty sure they have an NPR channel / station on XM. I have no problem forming my own opinions (right or wrong, no trouble drawing a conclusion), so would really like "just the facts" in my news.

Also, I heard at one point that a huge percentage of people get their news from The Daily Show!!! I think Jon Stewart (sp?) is extremely smart and funny (well, for a democrat), but... On the other hand, maybe if that was where I did decide to get my "news", I'd be in a better mood about it. :bgrin


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 22, 2006)

Unless you are actually in the middle of it you have NO way of ever knowing if the news is right or wrong, and even then, you have to deal with the fact that your opinion too, is biased- that's just human nature, I'm afraid.

I was in the middle of the explosion at Hemel Hempstead- It all looked fine, but what about the aftermath- the fact that a lot of people are still homeless, that the businesses that were wiped out are not going to get compensation as it is cheaper for the Oil company involved to fight the compensation than it is to give it out- they are making Billions of $ PROFIT and they will not compensate homeless and destitute people made so by their incompetency.

Do you see this on the News??

You see mostly what your government wants you to see- any government, any country.

And then, just sometimes, the facts get through.

Well, some of them.

It never got on the news that my friends horse, that I was worried about at the time, was killed in the first blast along with five others in the field and that the Police, when faced with the frantic owners, told them not to worry about the horses as they were all dead.

Some things just aren't "news"


----------



## tagalong (Mar 22, 2006)

*tigeress*... please print out your posts in this thread... especially your long rant about Seattle and smog and such... and file them away. Take them out in 5 years and read them - and I guarantee you will be appalled... or maybe laugh your head off at the somewhat sanctimonious comments, the sneering, the generalizations... and so on.



> Lastly, with regards to Seattle...it is quite smoggy, atleast compared with all the places I've been to and the place I live in. You also must know that prior to being in Seattle we were up in the cascade mountain areas in little towns in the middle of nowhere for a week. The air there was perfect and then coming to Seattle I noticed the change in air right away...like always. I live in an area with very little air polution, good airflow etc so I'm used to nice air. I don't know as though the smog was worse or better than Vancouver's smog problem but it was deffinetly noticeable.


There was probably an inversion. That happens in big cities _everywhere_. Seattle - being on the coast, usually gets the air currents off the Sound that keeps things pretty clear. But no big city is immune to that particular problem.



> I was also annoyed while we were leaving because it's so peaceful where I am, even in the cities nearby but the minute I stepped out of the car in Seattle all I could hear were cars driving around and honking.


OMG!! Traffic noises in the city!! Who'da thunk it! Traffic noise happens in every city. Even in Calgary. I should know - I have been stuck in traffic there enough. I am curious as to what you expected to hear... _*puzzled*_



> Another reason I was annoyed while leaving was due to the fact that the Seattle Aquarium was a very depressing place to go to...Many (not all) of the exibits were very poorly made, they were simple concrete cages with nothing but animal excrement in them...it was very disheartening


.
The Seattle Aquarium downtown is old but undergoing renovations. I have NEVER seen piles of "animal excrement" on display... perhaps they were about to clean those areas when you were there....



> I did things like that in Seattle and got very nasty looks as if smileing and saying "thank-you, please, sorry" etc is a forgien language! I don't think it's a beautiful city, and I find it a very irritating place to be BUT I will likely go back because they have fab shopping and I didn't go look around the whole city.


When you make shallow comments (and yes they are) like that ^^^ , you do yourself no favours.

_Thank you, please_ etc. is not a foreign language here... far from it. Of course, if you met a couple of folks who were not what you wanted them to be - that applies to everyone in an entire area. The only city I have been to that approaches beautiful (but again, not all of it) is Vancouver.

So you hated the Aquarium. Did you go to the VERY nice Woodland Park Zoo? I doubt it. The EMP? Stroll through Pike Place Market or Fremont on a Saturday afternoon? Check out the houseboats on Lake Union? Visit Seattle Center when a big festival like Bumbershoot is on??

Probably not. Yet you feel you have the "experience" to slap labels on places and people...



> If anything Seattleiites are known to be disgustingly nice, polite and PC to the hilt compared to most major cities in the US.


*Triggy* is right about this. In fact, Seattle is often criticized for being too PC, too polite, too laid back and not being "New York" enough... guess the coffeee does not affect us...

*tigeress* - you hated London?? Wow... I am sorry that the history all around you and the people did not have any impact on you whatsoever...

But then, it's all about the shopping.



:

I am not being harsh with you - _you_ started this thread which was guaranteed to rile some people up - and then proceeded to lapse into sweeping generalizations and condemnations... and be exactly what you were complaining about. And youth is no excuse...


----------



## Relic (Mar 22, 2006)

lm not going to comment on the American part as my mom is a duel citizen born down in Sacramento and raised for 14 years in ElkGrove and all her family except her mom lives in L.A. so for me an American is just another person. l did just get back from Vancouver after hauling over some of the farms track horses and l don't have any great love for Vancouver but that doesn't make it a bad place. A good person is a good person till they prove otherwise for me and that makes no differance what country they come from.

lf the cities you go to are such a disappointment stay in your own backyard then you won't have to complain about them.


----------

